# Date help from Deale



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Me and my buddy won a auction for a boat of 6 out of Deale for some fishing when we were at a party at the Dunkirk fire department. I would love for us to be able to use this trip in March/April for some of the trophy rock, but if we can't, is there a good time to shoot for?

I know the reports of fish in the areas, PLO, Pax, etc, but in regards to a boat, would it be worth it in the Fall/winter? i'd probably be the seasoned fisherman in the group so if we dont get into alot big fish it would be ok, just want to get some action and fish for the cooler.

Any recommendations on dates?

Thanks ,

Jeff


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Fall/winter fishing out of Deale is good....*

With that said Ide be willing to bet that most dates for 2006 are booked already. If it were me, I would use it to book a trip next spring/fall. Don't wait, those dates will fill fast too!.....Hat


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fyremanjef said:


> Me and my buddy won a auction for a boat of 6 out of Deale for some fishing when we were at a party at the Dunkirk fire department. I would love for us to be able to use this trip in March/April for some of the trophy rock, but if we can't, is there a good time to shoot for?
> 
> I know the reports of fish in the areas, PLO, Pax, etc, but in regards to a boat, would it be worth it in the Fall/winter? i'd probably be the seasoned fisherman in the group so if we dont get into alot big fish it would be ok, just want to get some action and fish for the cooler.
> 
> ...


Call the Capt and see what dates he 
has open for this fall and next spring
or summer and then let us know.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks*

I figure either way its going to be fun, it only cost $160. So $80 for me and my buddy and we both get to bring 2 people, more than likely it will be eye candy.  

Jeff


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Late fall Or Early Spring, you're preference!!*

It doesnt really matter, both times are great shots at monster rockfish. I believe, correct me if Im wrong Hat or Nick that most records come in the late fall. Either way you're set congrat's pn winnging the trip!!!


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

Striper season doesn't start until April 20th so a March date is out. If the spring is out I'd shoot for late October/ first week of November. If this fall/winter season is like last year the Deale boys will be packing it in early becouse of the lack of fish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If you want really big rock book for trophy season -
4/15 - 5/15. May already be booked for next year so I'd call ASAP. Anthing from now to 12/15 is a crap shoot based of water temp. If you must do it this year Nov is your best bet.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

If you go during Trophy Season just be prepared for a short trip. 6 people = 6 fish 33" or bigger. Piece of cake to do, We usually limit out by noon during trophy season and have also C&R a few extras. In 3 days we boated 27 Fish and were off the water between 12 and 3 (depending on how late of a start we got) So, IMHO thats the problem with trophy season, you are only going to get your 1 fish per person and you'll be off the water immediately afterwards. If you won a full day trip you may be better off fishing NOV, the fish will be smaller, but you'll get your full day out of it.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*we got it*

We got a trip for Sunday Oct 15 half day 6a - noon. We could not save the trip til the spring . Oh well maybe some of those big blues will still be around and maybe some of those rock looking for the narrows. Or just 6 hours of beer drinking and (just for you britt) watching eye candy


----------

